# Claudication Icd-9-cm



## heatherwinters (May 22, 2008)

I need a dx for claudication of lower extremities.  I cannot use 443.9 because the physician states in his note states that when the doctor reviewed labs "no PVD was suggested".  I am unable to find a code for Claudication, NOS.  Can I use 729.5 Pain in Limb?


----------



## Jagadish (May 23, 2008)

The code for intermittent claudication NOS is 443.9. I would suggest going with the same code. If the symptomatology is suggesting otherwise, I think, we can go with 447.8.


----------

